
Notorious Chicago coder drops Graphic Novel inspired by real computer science - franchino
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1826823485/the-boy-and-the-computer
======
franchino
I am the author and I'm here to answer any questions please let me know if you
think this is a relevant project. I look forward to sharing more details of
how we actually incorporate hacking tutorials and projects in the book and on
the app/digitally.

